# 3TB WD BLUE Hard Drives 2.5" - Brand New Pulls from Bolt+ Units - WD30NPRZ-00YRMT0



## dssguy2

I have 3 of these drives that I pulled from brand new units when I switched to larger external drives. I ran them all through the extended WD Diagnostics and fully erased them so they are good to go.

I know you can't buy these from WD direct and that they are specially made to work well in the Bolts so please don't try to show me other models of WD Blue on eBay, they aren't the same.

If you want to upgrade your White Bolt from 500gb or 1TB, without cutting up your box or adding an extra external storage device, these are really nice drop in replacements.

I'm asking $145 and I will ship for free to the USA. I'm going to put them on eBay as well but for a little more to cover their fees.

Post here if you are interested.


----------



## dssguy2

Here is the auction on eBay for the 3 drives.

NEW WD BLUE 3TB WD30NPRZ SATA 6GB/s 2.5" 5400RPM HDD - Tivo Bolt+ Pull | eBay


----------



## dssguy2

All 3 sold, thanks for the interest.


----------

